# Avalanche avoidance- route finding



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Nice*

That's a great little website. I went through their whole online course for avalanche safety even though I have no intent or desire to do any hiking or skiing that requires I wear a beacon. Great little avalanche videos and information about where, how and why they occur - thanks for posting.


----------

